# Wentworth Bunker, Surrey - 2008



## federal (Mar 31, 2008)

Once we arrived we started to look for the entrance. We were armed with GPS and a Google Map. As it was nearly 11pm and we parked next to the security van, locating the entrance was a priority. We started walking, during the evening Dojann spent a good amount of time crawling ‘army style’ under branches, through bushes and into someone’s garden. I managed to full flat on my arse and sink into the ground. Sullz disappeared for 10 minutes and Jez provided some light entertainment.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool pics Federal, like the red effect in 5


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks like it was dug with a Greathead shield, like many deep tube lines.

I never knew Double Diamond was available in cans, I only ever remember it on tap from those chintzy plastic DD pumps.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

these pics are great, didn't realise they were done like the london underground either. love the red effects and love seeing all those really old cans. brilliant. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like an interesting explore. Really enjoyed your photos, especially the second one!   Good stuff, fed.


----------



## marc (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there!

Nice explore indeed!

I wondered, pic 12 is the air ventilation system isn't it? Have some people crawled in there? I think it is shut at its end since a car park was built on the top of it, but I'd appreciate any additional info about that!

Cheers,
Pipopo.


----------



## markr (May 9, 2008)

pipopo said:


> I wondered, pic 12 is the air ventilation system isn't it? Have some people crawled in there? I think it is shut at its end since a car park was built on the top of it, but I'd appreciate any additional info about that!



yep, it led to the ventilation shaft, now demolished, the shaft is now capped at the surface. heres the vent shaft in the car park in the 1980's:


----------

